# VAT exemption



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I remember hearing that we get VAT exemption on certain products. I was looking to buy a decent blood pressure monitor off amazon, but can't see how to get the VAT knocked off - has anyone done this before?


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

I never knew we could get VAT off anything lol so news to me, id be interested in finding out also..All i know is im exempt from paying for my prescriptions.


----------



## imtrying (Sep 30, 2010)

I just did a quick search on google and found the following link - http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/FinancialSupport/Taxreliefandreductions/DG_10028495

I think it means that you only get it if you are diabetic AND classed as disabled. If you are well controlled, then it doesn't look like it applies. 

There could be more, but that's what I just found so hope that helps a little


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

It actually says chronically sick *OR* disabled, so may be applicable.

Good link though! Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> It actually says chronically sick *OR* disabled, so may be applicable.
> 
> Good link though! Thanks!
> 
> Andy



Thank you  It does actually say:


> A person is 'chronically sick or disabled' if they:
> 
> ?have a condition that doctors treat as a chronic sickness - like diabetes, for example



I think I'll write an email to amazon to see how I can go about getting it knocked off with their products - will report back!


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 30, 2010)

I ordered a Frio cool bag the other day and it classed chronic illness as Diabetes, Arthritis, Glaucoma etc.. and when it came to checkout it had a VAt exemption bit and you wrote in what chronic illness you suffered from.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> I ordered a Frio cool bag the other day and it classed chronic illness as Diabetes, Arthritis, Glaucoma etc.. and when it came to checkout it had a VAt exemption bit and you wrote in what chronic illness you suffered from.



Was that from amazon Squidge?


----------



## Cate (Sep 30, 2010)

You can ring Amazon if you like Northe!  Lines open 8am to 6pm, freephone number is 0800 279 6620 or geographic number is 020 8636 9451.  Not used it for ages, but it's a customer service number so they should be able to help you.

Good luck!

Oh, and you can definitely get VAT off if you're diabetic, I used to get it back in the days when you had to buy your own needles for the original Novopen (getting on for 20 years ago now!).


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Was that from amazon Squidge?



It was from the Frio website Northe...


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is from the HMRC site:

3.2.1 What does ?chronically sick or disabled? mean?

A person is ?chronically sick or disabled? if he/she is a person:

with a physical or mental impairment which has a long-term and substantial adverse effect upon his/her ability to carry out everyday activities;

with a condition which the medical profession treats as a chronic sickness, such as diabetes; or

who is terminally ill.


----------



## margie (Sep 30, 2010)

The problem is that the item has to be related to your 'disability' so bm meters, certain foot products will be covered. I think to get a VAT exemption for a blood pressure meter you would have to be classed as having a chronic heart condition.

I have ordered shoes of places like comfy feet for my FIL and at the checkout they ask about disabilities and at that point you specify. With FIL he has arthritis and heart faillure, so I just filled the appropriate boxes.

I don't know how the Inland Revenue police this - maybe they do spot checks on declarations.

If you buy at a pharmacy they generally can tell you if you can claim the VAT exemption for the product.


----------



## imtrying (Sep 30, 2010)

damn it, i was about to buy a book on diabetes, and thought brilliant, I'll get the VAT off, before remembering that there's no VAT on books anyway!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a interesting discussion and I had no idea that we were exempt from paying VAT on diabetic related goods.  As Margie has pointed out, I do wonder if this only applies to goods that are directly related to the treatment and control of diabetes as a chronic condition and not any other goods, but say a condition is brought on after being diagnosed diabetic and is directly related to diabetes itself, for example retinopathy, neuropathy and nephropathy then surely goods bought to treat these conditions must be exempt too!  I'll look forward to going to the chemist next time and tell them I want the VAT removed from my glucose tabs!  Toby.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 1, 2010)

As I've always understood it, there's certain products that are on the list for diabetics.
As said, BG meters, syringes, test strips, etc all of which I've bought VAT free in the past.

I would have thought taking ramipril or equiv would be enough to get a BP monitor unless it is a lot sctricter. Would be interested to see how you get on Northe.

Might be easier to ask at local chemist.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> As I've always understood it, there's certain products that are on the list for diabetics.
> As said, BG meters, syringes, test strips, etc all of which I've bought VAT free in the past.
> 
> I would have thought taking ramipril or equiv would be enough to get a BP monitor unless it is a lot sctricter. Would be interested to see how you get on Northe.
> ...



The local chemist is charging ?99.99 for the same BP monitor I can get from amazon at ?17.50!


----------



## bev (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> The local chemist is charging ?99.99 for the same BP monitor I can get from amazon at ?17.50!



Its enough to send your blood pressure up.Bev


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> The local chemist is charging ?99.99 for the same BP monitor I can get from amazon at ?17.50!





I use Amazon all the time, find them by far the cheapest and the speed in which the items arrive is fantastic, much better than e-bay and others.  Toby.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

toby said:


> I use Amazon all the time, find them by far the cheapest and the speed in which the items arrive is fantastic, much better than e-bay and others.  Toby.



I've been using amazon for years and like it because in all that time I've never had a problem, except once or twice when customer services have dealt with it quickly and in my favour. I do look on The Book Depository if I'm buyin a book though, as they are very good too and sometimes cheaper than amazon. The thrid party sellers on amazon are usually very good too, but you do have to pay a high postage with them.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've been using amazon for years and like it because in all that time I've never had a problem, except once or twice when customer services have dealt with it quickly and in my favour. I do look on The Book Depository if I'm buyin a book though, as they are very good too and sometimes cheaper than amazon. The thrid party sellers on amazon are usually very good too, but you do have to pay a high postage with them.




The Book Depository, not heard of this one but will give it a try next time I am looking for a book.  Tend to buy my books from Amazon too, and the last one I bought (of mice and men by John Steinbeck) was cheaper on Amazon than others that came up on the search engine.  Thanks.  Toby.


----------



## williammcd (Oct 1, 2010)

well that means we all get it vat free ,we all have a chronic illness [incurable for the term of your natural life] lol they sell them in boots


----------



## MCH (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> The local chemist is charging ?99.99 for the same BP monitor I can get from amazon at ?17.50!



Can I suggest that you ask the chemist if you would get the VAT off the really expensive one, and if the answer is yes, you can then work out how to get from Amazon?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> That's odd? Isn't ?17.50 the VAT on ?100? (or as near as dammit for ?99.99).
> 
> Andy



Serendipity!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Serendipity!



Too quick Northey! I decided to delete my post, because the maths didn't really stack up!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

I got bored waiting for the answer from amazon, so I bought the meter anyway. Had I been able to escape the VAT, I would have saved ?2.58 on the ?17.30 cost.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't know we were exempt from VAT.

Does this only apply to meters?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I didn't know we were exempt from VAT.
> 
> Does this only apply to meters?



It's 'certain' health aids, which appears to be a rather ill-defined category - always worth asking if you intend buying something that relates to your health care.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's 'certain' health aids, which appears to be a rather ill-defined category - always worth asking if you intend buying something that relates to your health care.



Fortunately the NHS where I live are awesome and other than hypo treatments I don't pay for anything. Get meters free from my clinic too 

Of course that may all change very soon...


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 1, 2010)

Funny you should be talking about this, I'm looking at getting an alarm system put in the house and a keysafe thing where paramedics can get into your house if you can't get to the door.  In the blurb there is lots of stuff about VAT and I know that anyone with diabetes is classified as having a chronic illness and so is exempt but like the rest of you I don't know whether it has to specifically apply to your condition.  I know I bought a Radar key to enable access to disabled loos and didn't pay vat, I suspect I might qualify for vat exemption on this alarm thing but will have to ask.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I got bored waiting for the answer from amazon, so I bought the meter anyway. Had I been able to escape the VAT, I would have saved ?2.58 on the ?17.30 cost.



I got an answer through from amazon (their India office, it appears ) but it wasn't that helpful. Basically it gave me the text of a declaration to be filled out, but gave no indication of how amazon were to receive this or how it fits into their purchasing process. I've written back to them for further clues...


----------



## margie (Oct 1, 2010)

They are probably confused and don't know themselves

If I want to send books to my brother in France. Its normally cheaper to get them delivered here with free delivery and then send them off to France. If they go direct to France Amazon add on the French VAT for books.

Maybe they expect you to send the declaration to the Inland Revenue and get the VAT back that way.


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner,
I think you would be lucky to get the VAT refund on a purchase from Amazon.  I seem to recall that when I first used them they would charge VAT on books if you ordered them alongside products on which VAT was charged like CDs and DVDs.    I presume they still operate this policy.  Of course you can always order the items separately but in the early days you had to order more in order to qualify for free p&p.  
I think part of the way they keep their prices low is to keep the ordering process as simple as possible, hence they might not want to complicate matters by taking into account that some people are VAT exempt for certain items.  Plus as you have found their prices are such that we will probably still buy from them even if they did not offer the exemption.  Still it would be interesting to know what answer you get when Customer Services get around to replying to your initial query.



bigpurpleduck said:


> Fortunately the NHS where I live are awesome and other than hypo treatments I don't pay for anything. ...


Same here and I must admit I am only aware of our VAT exemption from the bad old days when we used to have to buy our own disposable syringes, needles, meters and blood test strips.    I think we only now avoid these sorts of payments thanks to the advent of Aids plus the realisation from the Meter suppliers that the real profits were to be made from encouraging us all to get their strips either on prescription or otherwise.  Still your comment above does tempt me to go down to my local Sainsbury's tomorrow and demand that I get a VAT refund on their jelly babies    although they no longer have their offer on the Bassett boxes so I might wait until that returns


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> ...Still it would be interesting to know what answer you get when Customer Services get around to replying to your initial query...



Yes, it's more out of interest than anything - would be worth knowing if and how it can be done for the future reference of other members.


----------



## HelenM (Oct 1, 2010)

> I think part of the way they keep their prices low is to keep the ordering process as simple as possible, hence they might not want to complicate matters by taking into account that some people are VAT exempt for certain items. Plus as you have found their prices are such that we will probably still buy from them even if they did not offer the exemption. Still it would be interesting to know what answer you get when Customer Services get around to replying to your initial query


.

I think that Amazon is very well geared up to apply changes in VAT. As  Margie says  If I order from Amazon Uk for delivery in France they have no problems in  imposing the  5.5%  level of VAT applicable to books  delivered in France. Indeed  until recently it was over 19%, making it very expensive to buy from them  
There is a FAQs on VAT http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_lnav_dyn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=502576
There is  no mention of 'medical' exemption. Perhaps someone needs to bring it to their attention.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

HelenM said:


> ...There is  no mention of 'medical' exemption. Perhaps someone needs to bring it to their attention.



I think I just have!


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 2, 2010)

*yes we are exempt from vat for things like test strips in ither threads that i have mentioned b4, but only in usual pharmacies like boots and Lloyds, hope this helps and regarding exemption cards fer free scripts ur dr has to sign a form saying ur exempt cos of diabetes any probs pm me  *


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

I got a further reply from amazon after asking what I was supposed to do with the form they said I needed to fill in. Now things are clearer:



> According to UK VAT legislation you need to fill and submit the given form to Amazon. When you buy qualifying goods and services, you'll have to give the seller a written declaration that you are entitled to buy these goods without VAT. This declaration has to give enough information to show that you qualify. If you can't sign the written declaration yourself, the signature of your parent, guardian, doctor or another responsible person is acceptable on the declaration.
> 
> To know more about this VAT eligibility please go through the following link :
> 
> ...



I've nothing to lose, so I will fill in the form and send it. If it all works, I'll put all the details into a thread in the Information section.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I got a further reply from amazon after asking what I was supposed to do with the form they said I needed to fill in. Now things are clearer:
> 
> 
> 
> I've nothing to lose, so I will fill in the form and send it. If it all works, I'll put all the details into a thread in the Information section.





Might be having one of those stupid moments here, but do you have to submit a new declaration to the seller every-time, or do Amazon keep this on file?  (A confused Toby)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

toby said:


> Might be having one of those stupid moments here, but do you have to submit a new declaration to the seller every-time, or do Amazon keep this on file?  (A confused Toby)



It would appear that you need to submit each time you purchase something, as you have to name the goods you are purchasing. Presumably, this is so that they can also check that the goods are eligible for the exemption.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I got a further reply from amazon after asking what I was supposed to do with the form they said I needed to fill in. Now things are clearer:
> 
> 
> 
> I've nothing to lose, so I will fill in the form and send it. If it all works, I'll put all the details into a thread in the Information section.





Northerner said:


> It would appear that you need to submit each time you purchase something, as you have to name the goods you are purchasing. Presumably, this is so that they can also check that the goods are eligible for the exemption.





Thanks, seems a shame really that they (Amazon) can't log this information and decide if the vat exception applies.  It may be worthwhile submitting a form to the seller each time if the item you are buying is pricey, but for smaller amounts it may not be worth bothering about, more hassle than enough!  Toby.


----------



## HelenM (Oct 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I think I just have!



Of course you did! . Sorry, my brain was obviously elsewhere...I blame it on the impending 2.2 I had a short while later
(I think I was thinking about clearer VAT FAqs 

Now considering exercise is part of the treatment for diabetes, I wonder if you could get a treadmill without VAT !!??


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Of course you did! . Sorry, my brain was obviously elsewhere...I blame it on the impending 2.2 I had a short while later
> (I think I was thinking about clearer VAT FAqs)
> 
> Now considering exercise is part of the treatment for diabetes, I wonder if you could get a new treadmill without VAT !!??



Yes, the FAQs are rubbish! You'd make a significant saving on a good quality treadmill, it's an interesting possibility! I've always wanted a Concept2 rowing machine, like the ones they use in the gyms - you'd save about ?200 on one of them!


----------

